# 16 week old baby suddenly crying a lot & waking at night... Ideas?



## MrsClark24

My DD is nearly 16 weeks old, and she's always been a very easy, happy baby. She starte sleeping right through from about 13 weeks, and she's never been a whingy baby, she only cries when something is wrong ie hungry etc

In the last few days however she really doesn't seem to be herself. She starts crying for what seems to be no reason very often, she has started feeding a lot more, and she's waking up in the night again. I don't mind the extra feeds and waking up but the crying is awful, I don't know what's wrong or how to help her!

Recently she's started chewing everything in sight and dribbling a lot, so I thougy maybe she's teething... But I thought it was a little early? And with her waking up in the night for feeds I thought maybe she isn't getti g enough milk or she's starting to want solids, but she simply isn't ready for solids (she can't hold her head yet and still does the tongue thrust)

I don't have many fiends in my area but a few people have said that she "spoiling for attention". I didn't think that you could spoil them at such a young age... And her cries aren't a little bit of a moan, they are full in screams!

Any ideas of what could be happening? I hate not being able to help her, we cries are awful and I just don't know what's wrong! :-(


----------



## NicholaP

Sounds a bit like the 4 month sleep regression! My wee one didn't go through this until about 6 months but it put her totally out of wack! Getting back to normal now - it WILL pass xx


----------



## Babybear85

Between 14.5 and 19.5 babies go through a wonder week or weeks. I am going through this too although I never got the pleasure of him sleeping through the night. Typical symptoms or signs of this tend to be wanting one attention almost demanding of it. crying longer and harder, mood swings, eating more or fussing on the bottle or breast, refusing naps. There is also a sleep regression at 4 months too so its hard to say but it sounds like wonder weeks from what you describe. hang on in there hun.


----------



## Bean66

Yep 4mth sleep regression. Kellymom website explains it well.


----------



## felix555

Sounds like wonder week 19! I'm going through it too at the moment and it's not fun!


----------



## Noelle610

so sorry to welcome you to the 4 month club! It sucks!

Babies are making HUGE developmental strides at this age and they tend to go through a fussy phase - not sleeping well, not eating well or eating a ton, just general ornery. It's a tough spot. 

In addition, their sleep changes and becomes more adult-like. Instead of "sleeping like a baby" and entering a deep sleep all night, they cycle in and out of light sleep cycles. Adults wake, fluff their pillow or go to the restroom and they return to sleep. Babies can't really soothe themselves at this age, so they fully wake and need a parent's help to return to sleep. You can gradually begin trying to put her down "drowsy but awake" to encourage self-soothing, but it may not work at this stage. Just do what you need to do to survive! Ensure she gets enough daytime sleep so that she's well rested, as overtired babies wake more often.


----------



## felix555

Noelle610 said:


> so sorry to welcome you to the 4 month club! It sucks!
> 
> Babies are making HUGE developmental strides at this age and they tend to go through a fussy phase - not sleeping well, not eating well or eating a ton, just general ornery. It's a tough spot.
> 
> In addition, their sleep changes and becomes more adult-like. Instead of "sleeping like a baby" and entering a deep sleep all night, they cycle in and out of light sleep cycles. Adults wake, fluff their pillow or go to the restroom and they return to sleep. Babies can't really soothe themselves at this age, so they fully wake and need a parent's help to return to sleep. You can gradually begin trying to put her down "drowsy but awake" to encourage self-soothing, but it may not work at this stage. Just do what you need to do to survive! Ensure she gets enough daytime sleep so that she's well rested, as overtired babies wake more often.

That makes sense. Just before this all started I started putting my baby down drowsy but awake and we were actually doing really well but then this hit and its been impossible and I've just been doing the usual rocking him to sleep. Hopefully this doesn't last too long and I can try again! He was already a bad sleeper but getting up every 15 minutes is beyond torture.


----------



## Noelle610

felix555 said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> so sorry to welcome you to the 4 month club! It sucks!
> 
> Babies are making HUGE developmental strides at this age and they tend to go through a fussy phase - not sleeping well, not eating well or eating a ton, just general ornery. It's a tough spot.
> 
> In addition, their sleep changes and becomes more adult-like. Instead of "sleeping like a baby" and entering a deep sleep all night, they cycle in and out of light sleep cycles. Adults wake, fluff their pillow or go to the restroom and they return to sleep. Babies can't really soothe themselves at this age, so they fully wake and need a parent's help to return to sleep. You can gradually begin trying to put her down "drowsy but awake" to encourage self-soothing, but it may not work at this stage. Just do what you need to do to survive! Ensure she gets enough daytime sleep so that she's well rested, as overtired babies wake more often.
> 
> That makes sense. Just before this all started I started putting my baby down drowsy but awake and we were actually doing really well but then this hit and its been impossible and I've just been doing the usual rocking him to sleep. Hopefully this doesn't last too long and I can try again! He was already a bad sleeper but getting up every 15 minutes is beyond torture.Click to expand...

Big, huge :hugs:

It does pass, just do what you need to do. When my DD was 4/5 months old she woke up every 1-2 hours and sometimes we had periods of waking every 15 minutes, usually after 4am. At around 7 months she started STTN occasionally, but even a "bad" night was just 1 or 2 wakings. Totally manageable. They change a lot in a short time. Hang in there. It feels like a lifetime when you're exhausted, but I promise it's just a blip!


----------



## JessicaM123

sounds exactly what i'm going through atm to a tee! Very fussy, whingy, not sleeping, fussing on the bottle etc. Sounds like wonder week 19, 4 month regression like others have said!


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Mia started this a week ago! 4 month sleep regression sucks! It started with her waking up every 15-20 min to eat for 10-15 min and this cycle went on all night! She also is just generally crabbier and wants snuggles more. It is slowly getting a little bit better. but i'm not wondering if that's cause we've watched the major growth changes she's made already. like she is pulling toys towards her now and started the inch worm crawl today. Good luck! Hope yours doesn't last to long!


----------



## MrsClark24

Oh my, thank you all so much! I'd never heard of these Wonder Years! It makes so much sense, after reading more about it it definitely sounds like DD! 

Here's some info for others who have never heard heard of it! 
https://www.mybabysleepguide.com/2012/01/when-are-wonder-weeks.html


----------

